# 35 inch waist



## rzieba (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm bulking and I'm concerned about gaining too much fat. I don't want it to get out of control. I'm 5'11, 185 lbs and when I measured my waist relaxed it was 35.5 inches. Is this too much? have I gained too much fat and should I stop bulking and cut now or is this okay? I would rather continue bulking becuase I am not satisfied with my size yet, but if my waist has gotten too big maybe I should stop.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2006)

35.5 at 5'11'' and 185 seems huge to me.....but it depends on your bone structure.


----------



## studen77 (Jul 28, 2006)

Unless you've got some of the most muscular, bulging, ripped abs I've ever seen, you're definetly fat.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 35.5 at 5'11'' and 185 seems huge to me.....but it depends on your bone structure.


Well for Foreman that is a small waist. Foreman has a 52" waist but it looks small because he has a 84.25" chest with 27.75" arms. That's a 32" difference between waist and chest. hell that like having a 30" waist and a 62" chest. Your V what look wider then Arnold's did.


----------



## rzieba (Jul 28, 2006)

well heres a pic.

http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/3249/pictz2.jpg


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 28, 2006)

That doesn't look bad to me at all... When I bulked last winter I went up to about 35.5-36 inches. I cut for 2 months and it dropped down to 32 inches. I lost my tape measurer so I have no idea where I'm at now, but I'm cutting again anyway to get under 181 for a meet.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2006)

rzieba said:
			
		

> well heres a pic.
> 
> http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/3249/pictz2.jpg


You don't look fat. I would do a mild cut.....till summer is over then a very clean bulk through the winter.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 28, 2006)

Hell you look OK. Just keep bulking but make it a clean bulk. You might surprise yourself and drop a little B/F while picking up some LBM.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 28, 2006)

Wtf Is Clean Bulk!!!!!


----------



## rzieba (Jul 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You don't look fat. I would do a mild cut.....till summer is over then a very clean bulk through the winter.



Yeah I'm gonna cut for a couple of months just to trim down a bit. I rather get rid of the fat now. It will probably be harder to loose later. This might be a dumb question, but can I use creatine and NO Xplode while cutting?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2006)

You can but you will hold water and it will scew your cutting results


----------



## rzieba (Jul 30, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You can but you will hold water and it will scew your cutting results



Doesn't bloating only come from taking mono? I have CEE.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 30, 2006)

What's clean bulk ?


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2006)

chronicelite said:
			
		

> What's clean bulk ?



Muscle gain with minimal fat gain. Also reffered to as a slow bulk. Instead of kicking the calories of really high, you do just a slight increase from maintenace. This way you don't have to bother with cut(maybe a small one) afterwards.


----------

